# Cable company refused to come and remove loose tree branch



## debodun (Nov 30, 2021)

There's a branch that fell off of the tree in the backyard and is straddling the cable line. I called the company and they said that they don't do tree work - only if the branch has brought down the line. They suggested I call a tree service - for a tiny branch.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2021)

Deb,

Did the branch get smaller when they suggested that you take care of it or was it a tiny branch all along?

I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 30, 2021)

Let it break the line, and they will have to spend far more time and money to fix the damage, than they would by having a truck stop by for a 5 minute fix.  
We're lucky, in that our provider sends a crew through the area, yearly, and trims or takes down any tree that might impact the lines.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2021)

Would a garden hose work?


----------



## win231 (Nov 30, 2021)

I'll take care of it.
My fees are reasonable.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 30, 2021)

Big conglomerates seldom do any thing to prevent disaster, it’s always after the fact that things get done.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 30, 2021)

All of our cables *except power are underground*.  They did that a year ago because of so many trees falling & taking out people's service.  Both landlines, TV & Internet.

  Let it hang there then when the line breaks they will remove it or put it in your yard where you can take care of it.


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Did the branch get smaller when they suggested that you take care of it or was it a tiny branch all along?


It relatively small - probably between 3 and 4 feet and less than an inch thick.


----------



## Remy (Dec 2, 2021)

The cable company sucks. I have heard satellite isn't much better.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 2, 2021)

I've had both satellite Companies here.  Their internet is almost as bad as old "dial-up"  Your watching a good show & a storm goes past to the S/W of me about 50 miles & the signal is lost till that storm leaves the area.  could be fifteen minutes or two hrs.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> It relatively small - probably between 3 and 4 feet and less than an inch thick.


It'll probably dislodge during your area's next windy day.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 2, 2021)

I have a garden rake for just that purpose. Sometimes I also use a step ladder and a pair of lopers before knocking it around with the rake.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I've had both satellite Companies here.  Their internet is almost as bad as old "dial-up"  Your watching a good show & a storm goes past to the S/W of me about 50 miles & the signal is lost till that storm leaves the area.  could be fifteen minutes or two hrs.



Boy, isn't that the truth!  We had Dish service for a few years, and it's biggest "plus" was that it was the most accurate weather forecast....in that we would lose all service for 10 to 60 minutes as a strong storm came through.  

Our local electric Co-op strung fiber optics cable through our area about 5 years ago, and we switched soon after.  We now have the best TV, Internet, and phone service we've ever had.


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2021)

StarSong said:


> It'll probably dislodge during your area's next windy day.


You were correct, StarSong. We're having a gusty windy day and I just looked and the branch in on the ground. Nice call - it saved me a dangerous climb on a ricketry ladder.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> You were correct, StarSong. We're having a gusty windy day and I just looked and the branch in on thd ground. Nice call - it saved me a dangerous climb on a ricketry ladder.


Deb, please, no rickety ladders, and no climbing up high to retrieve anything, especially without a spotter! You could have been seriously injured!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> dangerous climb on a ricketry ladder.


What in h3ll are you doing with a rickety ladder?????


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Good God, over here they would be out the very day it has been reported.


----------



## Colleen (Dec 6, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I've had both satellite Companies here.  Their internet is almost as bad as old "dial-up"  Your watching a good show & a storm goes past to the S/W of me about 50 miles & the signal is lost till that storm leaves the area.  could be fifteen minutes or two hrs.


Several years ago when we lived in PA, we had both satellite company's because we didn't know any better...hah! Every time a storm (or even a very cloudy day) came through, it would go out. We've had DISH here in AZ for the last 4 years because we live in the middle of nowhere and that's all we can get. No OTA reception except from Los Angeles...and it's rated as fair with 4 channels. When we get back to PA, no more cable or satellite for us.


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> What in h3ll are you doing with a rickety ladder?????


I didn't actually get on the ladder - just thinking about it.


----------



## win231 (Dec 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> I didn't actually get on the ladder - just thinking about it.


Think about the long recovery time from fractures.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> I didn't actually get on the ladder - just thinking about it.


Please get rid of it!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> There's a branch that fell off of the tree in the backyard and is straddling the cable line. I called the company and they said that they don't do tree work - only if the branch has brought down the line. They suggested I call a tree service - for a tiny branch.....


If that branch is from your tree, then your gardener should take care of that.  If belonging to a neighbor....or the city then same logic applies.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 7, 2021)

Ummm...@Nathan? Deb_ is_ her gardener


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2021)

Yeah...what Georgia said.


----------

